# Opinions on this Breeder



## lexiz (Dec 30, 2016)

Hey, everyone!

My husband and I have been in contact with this breeder, and have been impressed so far. Have any of you ever had any experience with this breeder before? The breeder's name is Darcy, if that helps!

Here's the link to their Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/PrideLaneStandardPoodlesandGreatDanes/

Thanks!

Lexi


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I have personally never heard of her (which doesn't mean too much). On the FB page, it says that her dogs are champions and health tested. I would want to know the registered names of her dogs to confirm that and see what health testing exactly has been done. What goes into her breeding program, and who/why does she choose to breed? How many litters a year and how are they raised? I couldn't find much info from her facebook page. How many dogs does she have?


----------



## lexiz (Dec 30, 2016)

bigpoodleperson said:


> I have personally never heard of her (which doesn't mean too much). On the FB page, it says that her dogs are champions and health tested. I would want to know the registered names of her dogs to confirm that and see what health testing exactly has been done. What goes into her breeding program, and who/why does she choose to breed? How many litters a year and how are they raised? I couldn't find much info from her facebook page. How many dogs does she have?


From what she and I have spoken about so far, she has one litter of standard poodles a year with her silver parti-colored female. She has two poodles (male and female) and I think maybe one or two great Danes that she shows as well. After the puppies are born, she keeps them for 9 weeks, introduces them to grooming (starting at 3 weeks), and socializes them with people and other animals. When they are around 5-6 weeks, they do temperament testing and try to match their puppies with their potential owners. She offers a five year health guarantee. She said that she only accepts deposits to hold a puppy after the puppies have been born and health checked. 

She sent a pretty detailed puppy application for me to fill out. I was asked to include three references. After she calls my references, she will schedule a phone interview with me. The whole process has been very thorough, thus far.

I need to ask her more about the health testing and the showing. What should I be looking for with health tests? Sorry, I'm so new to this, which is why I am asking for advice. 

I should have included more details in my original post!


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

I've never spoken to them, but I've been following them for a little while since I learned that her Ch. female is a full sister to my boy. She seems to be a conscientious owner/breeder, taking the time to do things right. (finishing her girl in confirmation and doing health testing). 

Looking forward to seeing your new puppy!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think that oshagcj914 is on a waiting list for a puppy from Darcy. You may want to get in touch with her since she has spoken extensively to Darcy.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> I think that oshagcj914 is on a waiting list for a puppy from Darcy. You may want to get in touch with her since she has spoken extensively to Darcy.


You may be thinking of someone else. I'm planning to get a Pinafore standard poodle. I'm not familiar with this breeder enough to comment, either with poodles or Danes.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oops now I can't remember who it was, but I do think someone mentioned Darcy recently.


----------



## lexiz (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I will search for more info on this site. If anyone hears anything else, please let me know.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

lexiz said:


> Hey, everyone!
> 
> My husband and I have been in contact with this breeder, and have been impressed so far. Have any of you ever had any experience with this breeder before? The breeder's name is Darcy, if that helps!
> 
> ...



Darcy is a very nice and caring person, although I don't know anything about her as a breeder. I met her on the AOL Poodle Boards many years ago, and she went by the screen name of PrideDanes. VERY nice lady, with a real love for Poodles and Great Danes.

Gotta tell this quick story: back then, on the Poodle Boards, I wanted to share pictures of Trina and Kaydee and have them on their own website. I wanted to put a link in my signature that would direct people to Trina's and Kaydee's website. Not being very Internet savvy, Darcy helped me step by step on how to set it up. She was very patient with me even when she had to explain it several times. She allowed me to use her own personal website until I got it all figured out. The way she treated me, and others on the boards, I knew she was a very kind and caring person. 

This was many years ago, but when someone does a kindness for me, I make sure to remember it. ❤


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

She sounds like an awesome person. I got a good feeling about her from her FB page and would definitely be interested in talking with her/visiting her home. Looks like my kind of breeder.


----------

